# Hand Tool Essentials



## Ash (Jan 16, 2009)

I have all the essential power tools that I have been using over the last year, getting into this hobby. Of course they are noisy and dusty and I miss using the control and simplicity of doing things with hand tools. Growing up that what we used around the house.
SLowly over the next few years, I would like to use hand tools more often build a good collection of the same. I dont need collectors items sitting around the shop. I would like good, dependable tools that will last me... forever.
Please recommend me what you think are the essential ones and then some not-so-essentials. Please provide a link or source where I may purchase them. If you have personal experience with an exceptional tool, put it down...
Thanks much for your time!


----------



## Mick Turner (Sep 4, 2009)

Obviously a hammer, but it's not easy getting the right one. I use a Estwing 16oz (leather strapping).

A Plane, Ideally a Bailey #5 1/2, but they've been discontinued, so I would say a #5 or #6. A low angle block plane is good for end grain.

A Mortice Guage, Square, and Bevel. I think Crown make the best.

Chisel's. Marples are most common, but apparently the steel isn't as good as it used to be and Japanese Chisel's steel is stronger now.

All of the above should be available on the internet.


----------



## adpanko (Jun 25, 2009)

As for hand planes, I'd say Lie-Nielsen. They are pricey as hell, but they almost always review as the top model(s) in the various woodworking magazines I subscribe to. Unless you plan on completely replacing power tool jobs exclusively with hand tools and you plan on doing complete stock preparation with only hand tools, you don't need the complete line-up of planes. But at a minimum, you'll need a low angle block plane and also a universal bench plane...as for bench planes, a #4 or #4 1/2 seems to be the most universal size. Then there is a whole line-up of other smaller models, jack planes, scrub planes, jointer planes, and a whole array of specialty hand tools likes router planes, squirrel block planes, spokeshaves, etc. But like I said, you don't need all of those, unless you plan on trying to completely replace your power tools and doing specialty shaping and detail work type stuff.


----------

